
Want to Read the Law? It'll Cost You - rmason
https://newrepublic.com/article/112871/carl-malamud-lawsuit-fight-make-building-regulations-truly-fee
======
jaclaz
(2013)

~~~
payne92
There should be flavors of HN flags, including "old news".

~~~
egwynn
Old news from New Republic

